# Moving is tough



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Moving is tough work...just loaded two trucks to drive to Indiana on Friday from just east of St Louis in Southern Illinois. Then unload into storage for one month and finally close on my new house. Finally a house in Indiana. Been living in Indy in an apartment awaiting the family to finish school. Anybody out there like moving...nore to come in June


----------

